# C4 Audi S4 Goes 242 MPH in Salt Flats Run at SpeedWeek



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When you think of Audis that would give a Bugatti Veyron Super Sport a run for its top speed money, an early 90's C4 might not be on the top of your list. Likely though, oldschool Audi performance buffs would not be so surprised. That original I5 turbo that powered Audi's rally, Trans-Am and IMSA GTO dominance in the 80s and 90s saw its last-of-breed production in the big-although-aerodynamic C4. Enter Jeff Gerner of Four Ring Performance (FRP, http://www.fourringperformance.com) and his ur S4.

242 mph is earth shatteringly fast, and that's just what Gerner managed in his Ur S-car. However, when he deployed the chute the car began to rotate and he had to apply opposite lock at those blistering speeds.

Want to know more? QuattroWorld published an interview with Jeff along with a video produced from cameras mounted on the car during the run that shows the post chute deployment rotation. It's wild to watch and you can learn a thing or two from Gerner about his efforts via the interview. Read and watch it after the jump.

*Full Story *


----------

